# Tesla lawsuit



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0190801-zokyrcqxz5cn7jpjeenaoud6iy-story.html
*Autopilot failed to keep Tesla from sliding under semitruck at 68 mph, lawsuit claims*


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

You claim to have SDC capable car and allow users to blindly use the system while it is no where near perfect .
I hope Tesla takes responsibility for this . They should never say their cars are SDC until they actually can handle real life situations.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

if Tesla claims their cars are only driver-assist then they shouldn't be using the word "autopilot"


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Tesla ain't losing this. It is called pilot error.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

> The crash in west Delray Beach happened four months ago when a tractor-trailer pulled out in front of a bright red Tesla Model 3 driven by 50-year-old Jeremy Banner.


Why not sue the trucker?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

You rear-end somebody, you are at fault no questions asked, the trucker's insurance will go after the dead man's insurance and win.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Tesla most likely will settle out of court to make it go away.
Part of the settlement is no one can speak to the media.

Stuff happens with new technology including fatalities.
Lots killed by drivers but we don't shut down the highways or stop selling cars



amazinghl said:


> Why not sue the trucker?


Trucking Co. probably is being sued.
Who cares about a trucking co being sued.

the media feels a Tesla story is lots sexier and $$$ click bate online $$$

"_Less than eight seconds before the collision, his hands weren't detected on the steering wheel, which would have prompted warnings from the car's automated system, investigators found."_

Driver played Rambo and ignored warning


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

This wasn’t an autopilot failure, it was completely a failure of the moron that died and good riddance to his DNA. Teslas have disclaimers everywhere about how you’re supposed to watch the road and be ready to take the wheel at any moment. Obviously this clown didn’t do that and now they want to blame Tesla? Lol! Tesla should countersue the whole family for stupidity.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> You rear-end somebody, you are at fault no questions asked, the trucker's insurance will go after the dead man's insurance and win.


Actually,
I was Alone in vehicle....
I allowed a Suburban to cut in front of me on the BQE. (Brooklyn Queens Expressway)
Then he jammed on his brakes
I hit him, airbag city (6 airbags deployed)
Totaled my ride
No injuries other than my pride.

>>>FIRST question NYPD on the scene asked "who was in the lane first?"
Both drivers agreed, Me
Subsequently: accident was not my fault

OTHER insurance company paid for my new ride.

Which then got stolen, but that's another story


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> if Tesla claims their cars are only driver-assist then they shouldn't be using the word "autopilot"


Exactly. It sends the wrong deadly message to consumers.



lyft_rat said:


> Tesla ain't losing this. It is called pilot error.


That depends on your definition of losing.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Exactly. It sends the wrong deadly message to consumers.
> 
> 
> That depends on your definition of losing.


"_That depends on your definition of losing"_
What happens every mile an Uber partner drives _???_


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Why not sue the trucker?


the article said both are being sued


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

50YO software engineer Jeremy Banner be4 ⬆

And after ⬇ Decapitation by semi
According to Coroner's cause of death 







Tesla has said that Autopilot and automatic emergency braking are driver-assist systems and that drivers are told in the owner's manual that they must monitor the road and be ready to take control.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Actually,
> I was Alone in vehicle....
> I allowed a Suburban to cut in front of me on the BQE. (Brooklyn Queens Expressway)
> Then he jammed on his brakes
> ...


Very Unlucky !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tesla wants it both ways....they want to use the word "autopilot" to sell the cars and the word "driver-assist" when their cars have an accident while in "autopilot" mode to get out of liability


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> tesla wants it both ways....they want to use the word "autopilot" to sell the cars and the word "driver-assist" when their cars have an accident while in "autopilot" mode to get out of liability


Not really. Autopilot is a generic term. Many people call cruise control autopilot. Besides which, the car repeatedly warns you about how to drive it safely so you're telling me this one word has more weight then the all the warnings in all the literature and from the car itself?

This is common knowledge. It's inconceivable that a Tesla owner wouldn't know about this. The guy just got cocky. He knew he was driving level 2 but he pretended to be level 5 and this is what happens. You can't blame Tesla for pilot ignorance.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberAdrian said:


> Not really. Autopilot is a generic term. Many people call cruise control autopilot. Besides which, the car repeatedly warns you about how to drive it safely so you're telling me this one word has more weight then the all the warnings in all the literature and from the car itself?
> 
> This is common knowledge. It's inconceivable that a Tesla owner wouldn't know about this. The guy just got cocky. He knew he was driving level 2 but he pretended to be level 5 and this is what happens. You can't blame Tesla for pilot ignorance.


nobody calls cruise control autopilot.....nobody

get tf real

and you only let a car drive you if you feel like dying


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> View attachment 342052​50YO software engineer Jeremy Banner be4 ⬆
> 
> And after ⬇ Decapitation by semi
> According to Coroner's cause of death
> ...


An Engineer should have known . . .


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> tesla wants it both ways....they want to use the word "autopilot" to sell the cars and the word "driver-assist" when their cars have an accident while in "autopilot" mode to get out of liability


Buyer of Tesla automobiles tend to be well educated and successful.
It's assumed they possess Reading Comprehension for a driver's manual and are Not Fooled by Advertising descriptive adjectives, verbs & Hucksterism









Scene from 1947 movie ? The Hucksters ?
Staring Clark Gable (@Ignatz ), Adolphe Menjou (@tohunt4me )and Sydney Greenstreet [(hockin' a Loogie on the conference table) (@uberdriverfornow )]​


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

S.D.C.'S ARE KILLERS !
we have seen it time and time again.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> S.D.C.'S ARE KILLERS !
> we have seen it time and time again.


What about the 100+ people killed by driver-error DAILY⁉

Fact is the only industry that benefits from human drivers are:

Coffin ⚰ makers 
Morticians 
Funeral parlors 
and Cemeteries


----------

